# Family Christmas Photos - please add yours



## kundalini (Dec 24, 2010)

I searched around and didn't see a themed thread for family Christmas pictures. Everybody is bound to be taking them. Let's see them! Good, bad or funny.


Getting my mother's family together, all at once for a group shot, is like herding cats. Eric was the only one paying attention when I yelled "Cheese".







​ 


Then I promised them I would remove wrinkles and age spots, make sure there is only one chin per person and the fact that they just whoofed down enough food to feed a village in Somalia, they decided to take notice.​ 





​ 


Of course I lied about the post processing. :lmao:  Lit by one hotshoe mounted SB800, tiled at about 60° and bounced off the kitchen ceiling.​ 


C'mon now, don't leave me floundering here........ add some family xmas pics.​


----------

